
25 Years of WIRED Predictions: Why the Future Never Arrives - yarapavan
https://www.wired.com/story/wired25-david-karpf-issues-tech-predictions/
======
richliss
Until about 2 years ago I'd been a subscriber to Wired since about 2000 and
for some reason I realised that I hadn't read any for about 3 years and they
were gathering dust in a pile.

I decided to start reading the oldest ones with the benefit of 3 years worth
of knowledge and the cynicism of getting older and I realised Wired is the
tech Barnum of the modern era - they operate in a bubble and chose to focus on
people and startups that reflected themselves and massively oversold the
maturity and potential of both with world-class photography and graphic
design, hooray for everything positivity and either a naive or corrupt desire
to champion businesses because writers felt that it would show how PC they
were rather than the underlying fundamentals of the tech or company (Theranos
especially).

I cancelled my subscription.

Once you start reading Hacker News you don't need Wired any more.

------
coldtea
The future arrives and certain people are able to predict it quite well and
get it more right than wrong (from Arthur Clark to Marshall McLuhan).

The problem is that WIRED predictions are just based on the latest thing some
industry hypes (the hydrogen fuel-cells, the AI revolution, the VR revolution,
3D cinema, and so on), as opposed to a serious analysis of long term trends.

------
coldtea
The future arrives and certain people are able to predict it quite well and
get it more right than wrong (from Arthur Clark to Marshall McLuhan).

The problem is that WIRED predictions are more often than not merely based on
the latest thing some industry hypes, as opposed to a serious analysis of long
term trends.

